# تصدقوا يا بنااااات خط الراجل بيكشف أسراره ويفضح أفكاره !!



## Coptic MarMar (14 مايو 2008)

* 

اكتشف الآن كيف يكشف خط الرجل اسراره ويفضح افكاره


أصبح بإمكان المرأة الآن أن تفضح أسرار الرجل وتكشف أفكاره وتعرف المزيد عن سلوكياته وطباعه ، فقط من خلال أن تقرأ خطه . فالدول المتقدمه الآن تستخدم تحليل الخط لمعرفة كفاءة الموظفين وكشف نفسية المجرمين .

فإذا كانت الأسطر تميل به نحو اليمين وتشطح به نحو اليسار : تأكدي أنه إنسان غير مستقيم .

اما إذا كان يرسم ذيولا في نهاية الكلمات ويميل للأشكال الدائريه في كتابة اللام والنون : تأكدي انه يخفي وراءه شخصيه ملتويه غير جديره بالثقه .

إذا كان يتفنن في تحسين خطه وضبط أحرف الصاد والضاد والطاء والظاء : فأعرفي انه إنسان يحب المظاهر ومغازلة البنات إذا كان يقف كثيراً عند ( ح ، خ ، ج ، م ) ا فهذا متردد ويحب الخطط والمكائد .

إذا كان يكتب كلاماَ متموجاً كلمه فوق وكلمه تحت  : فتأكدي بأنه رجل متمرد ... عنيف ... حادالمزاج ... يميل إلى الكآبه .

إذا كان يكتب الأحرف كبيره : فهو لديه عقدة نقص وإذا كانت صغيره فلديه شعور بالذنب .

وإذا كان يقذف بحرف الراء بعيد عن الكلام : فهو غيور وإذا كان يلصق الهمزه فوق الألف فهو مغرور .

إذا كان يترك مسافات كبيره بين السطور: فهو أناني وإذا فعل العكس فهو عدواني .

إذا كان يترك هامشاً على يمين الصفحه ولا يترك مسافه مماثله على يسارها : فهو فوضوي واتكالي .

وإذا كان يدوس بالقلم كثيراً ليكتب النقاط : فهو ممل واذا كان لا يكتب النقاط فهو مهمل .

إذا كان يفضل الكتابه بالحبر الجاف ، فهو شخص متهور .

 الحبر السائل ، شخص متعصب،

 الرصاص شخص معقد

ملحووووووظة يا رجاله...

كل واحد فيكم يدخل يكتب بخطه مش بالكيبورد علشان نكشفكم :new6::new6:


*​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تصدقوا يا بنااااات خط الراجل بيكشف أسراره ويفضح أفكاره !!*

ههههههههههههههههه
لا حرام عليكى كل التحليل سلبى كدة 
اية الظلم دا

انانى - غيور - محب للمظاهر - شخصية ملتوية - عقدة نقص - ممل - ...
انا اتعقد خلاص مش هكتب بعد كدة غير بالكيبورد


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تصدقوا يا بنااااات خط الراجل بيكشف أسراره ويفضح أفكاره !!*


ملحووووووظة يا رجاله...

كل واحد فيكم يدخل يكتب بخطه مش بالكيبورد علشان نكشفكم 
أيوه المفروض كده علشان نعمل تجربه عملى على الكلام ده هههههههههههه
ميرررسى يا مرموره وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تصدقوا يا بنااااات خط الراجل بيكشف أسراره ويفضح أفكاره !!*

*ههههههههههههههههههه

ميرس يامرمر على الموضوع الرااااااااااائع*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تصدقوا يا بنااااات خط الراجل بيكشف أسراره ويفضح أفكاره !!*



ExtreemFXTrader قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه
> لا حرام عليكى كل التحليل سلبى كدة
> اية الظلم دا
> 
> ...




*أيوووووة صح يا أسكتريم عندك حق 

اصل بصراااااحة احنا مفتريين وانتم ملايكة 

تقووووووول ايه بقى ربنا على الظالم :new6:

وووووووبعدين احنا مش قلنا لما تدخل تكتب بخطك 

هحللك ازااااااااى انا دلوقتى :boxing: هههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تصدقوا يا بنااااات خط الراجل بيكشف أسراره ويفضح أفكاره !!*



Dona Nabil قال:


> ملحووووووظة يا رجاله...
> 
> كل واحد فيكم يدخل يكتب بخطه مش بالكيبورد علشان نكشفكم
> أيوه المفروض كده علشان نعمل تجربه عملى على الكلام ده هههههههههههه
> ميرررسى يا مرموره وربنا يباركك يا حبيبتى .



*اااااااااه شوفتى يا دونا 

اول زبون دخل ضحك عليا ومكتبش بخطه 

ربناااا يبعت لنا زباين بقى :new6:

شكرا لمرورك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: تصدقوا يا بنااااات خط الراجل بيكشف أسراره ويفضح أفكاره !!*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ميرس يامرمر على الموضوع الرااااااااااائع*​



*شكراااااا لمرورك ​*


----------



## viviane tarek (13 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا" الموضوع دة 
وفكرتة جديدة الواحد لازم يدقق بعد كدة فالخطوط
ما يسبش الأمور تمشى وخلاص

وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## Coptic MarMar (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: تصدقوا يا بنااااات خط الراجل بيكشف أسراره ويفضح أفكاره !!*



viviane tarek قال:


> جميل جدا" الموضوع دة
> وفكرتة جديدة الواحد لازم يدقق بعد كدة فالخطوط
> ما يسبش الأمور تمشى وخلاص
> 
> وربنا يبارك تعب محبتك



اااااااى خدمة يا فيفيان :smil16:

نورتى ياقمر ​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (21 أغسطس 2008)

*والله يابت يامرمر عندك حق انا 

لما واحد يتقدملى اروح عنده الشغل وطلع كل الورق
واعقد ادقق 

ولا اقلك افرضة من الاول لانهم كلهم طلعم شرك خالص

الحقى استغبى انتى بقى ادينى بقولك اهوه ​*


----------



## just member (22 أغسطس 2008)

*ههههههههه*
*اوكى ماشى بس فى مشكلة *
*اللى مش بيعرف يكتب ولا يقراء*
*زيى كدة مثلا يعمل اية ؟؟*
**
*شكرااا للموضوع الجميل يا مرمر *
*نورتينا ويلكوم باااك يا قمرنا*​


----------



## dodi lover (22 أغسطس 2008)

ههههههههههههههه



يا سلام


دة انتى كدة يا مرمر طلعتى كل العالم مش كويس 

حرااااام عليكى

هو  فية حد ما فهوش حاجة من أى دى

دة مستحيل​


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *
> 
> اكتشف الآن كيف يكشف خط الرجل اسراره ويفضح افكاره
> 
> ...


*
مشكورة اخت marmar_maroo
سلام المسيح

*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (5 أكتوبر 2008)

engy_love_jesus قال:


> *والله يابت يامرمر عندك حق انا
> 
> لما واحد يتقدملى اروح عنده الشغل وطلع كل الورق
> واعقد ادقق
> ...



ههههههههههه أيوة جدعة يابت يا انجى 

أول ماييجى لك طلعى الورقة والقلم على طول 30: هههه

أستخبى ليه أنا عملت حاجة :t9:​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (5 أكتوبر 2008)

دا انتي شلفطيهم على الآخر

هههههههههههههههه​


----------



## amjad-ri (5 أكتوبر 2008)

*ايه دة يا مرمر*​ 
_*ماشي يا بت*_​ 
_*ربنة على المفتري بقة احنة كدة*_​ 
_*ماشي*_​ 
طب بصي كدة دة خطي
هههههه​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

محدش كتب يا مرمر بخط ايده عشان نحلله عملى
ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل ده​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

come with me قال:


> *ههههههههه*
> *اوكى ماشى بس فى مشكلة *
> *اللى مش بيعرف يكتب ولا يقراء*
> *زيى كدة مثلا يعمل اية ؟؟*
> ...


*
يبقى ربناااا بيحيه بقى يا جوجو :hlp:

زيك اااااايه يا دكتور ( ااايه التواضع ده :11azy: )

متقلقش مش هنقولك ورينا خطك ههههه

العفو يا جوجو 

ثانكس يا دكتور جوجو *​


----------



## Scofield (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*الحمد لله مبعرفش لا اقرى ولا اكتب
وسؤال هو اللى فى الصورة ده واد وعامل بت؟
*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2008)

Scofield قال:


> *الحمد لله مبعرفش لا اقرى ولا اكتب
> وسؤال هو اللى فى الصورة ده واد وعامل بت؟
> *



*فى واااااااااد يلبس مايوه بردوا يا سيكوفيلد :11azy:

وبعدين فى وااااااد قمر كده !!

لا هى بنت وعاملة نفسها بنت الحمدلله هههه

شكلها مش يدى على كده ولا ايه :t9:*​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ههههههههههههه
اية الجمال دة يا مرمر 
دا انتي طلعتيهم كلهم شرك خالص 
لا حرام دة طبعا مش مقياس​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ربنا علي الظالم والمفترييين
دايما ضايع حقنا.....[/color]
صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
(ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
بيشو

*


----------



## mina_picasso (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*طيب أنت طلعتي كل الخطوط وحشة يبقي أية الحللللللللللللللو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

يا مفترية  :t30:

الحمد الله أنا بكتب بحبر سري.

وعايزين نعرف خطوطكم انتم برضي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## BishoRagheb (16 نوفمبر 2008)

يا مينا انا هقولك....
هما شافوا خطوطهم وبيصفوها....
وكل الصفات دي في البنات مش في الولاد....
طبعا....
احنا الولاد بنكتب بحبر سري.....


----------



## mina_picasso (16 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> يا مينا انا هقولك....
> هما شافوا خطوطهم وبيصفوها....
> وكل الصفات دي في البنات مش في الولاد....
> طبعا....
> احنا الولاد بنكتب بحبر سري.....




*تصدق كلامك صح

عمري ما شوفت واحدة خطها حلو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

تلاقيه طالع نازل وضغير جدا كان الواحد بيعوز عدسة عشان يقراة.

لما جبولي الحوال.

مظاليم أحنا يا جدعان​*


----------



## sony_33 (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*انا فعلا كنت حكتب بخطى علشان تعرفو شخصيتى
 بس للاسف القلم فاضى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 ودة يدل فعلا على شخصيتى  والكلمة الى كتبها تحت اسمى
هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*هههههههههههههههههه حلو يا مرمر بس هو الراجل الكويس مش بيكتب خالص ولا ايه؟ كل اللى بيكتبوا وحشين ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى يا جميل موضوع لذيذ​*


----------



## shnownow (17 نوفمبر 2008)

[ميرسى يا مرمر بس حرام عليكى خلتينا نشك
فى نفسنا وقبل الواحد ما يكتب حاجه يشوف نفسه ليه انهى صفه


----------



## ايرينى جورج (17 نوفمبر 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا مرمورة


----------



## الانبا ونس (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*الاحسن يشاوروا بدل ما يكتبوا  دة اتبهدلوا خالص 

هههههههههههههههههههههه

يا حرام  ​*


----------



## Scofield (17 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *فى واااااااااد يلبس مايوه بردوا يا سيكوفيلد :11azy:
> 
> امال ينزل البحر ازاى
> 
> ...


*لا شكلها يدى على طرابيظة*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

Scofield قال:


> *امال ينزل البحر ازاى
> *


*
بينزل البحر زى الناس كده هووو:hlp: ههههه

أنا قصدى واضح من الصورة أن دى بنت وباين من المايوه :11azy:

مفيش ولد بيلبس مايوه كده *​


Scofield قال:


> *انا طبعا :t30:
> *



*ههههههه أيووووووة ياعم 

بس ااااايه الثقة الجامدة دى 30:

أوعدنا يارب هههههه*​



Scofield قال:


> *وطالما هى بنت تعمل ليه نفسها بنت الا لو مش واثقة انها بنت و علشان كده عاملة نفسها بنت
> *



*لا مش كده خااااااااااااالص :smil8:

هى بنت وبنت أوى كمان ومن كتر ماهى بنت عاملة نفسها بنت 

من كتر ثقتها فى نفسها :t30:​*


Scofield قال:


> *لا شكلها يدى على طرابيظة
> *



*بقى دى شكلهاااااا يدى على طرابيزة :11azy:

طيب ربنا يوعدنى انا بقى بكرسى من نفس النوع هههه

سلامة الشوف يا أستاذ سيكوفيلد 

أنت أكيييييد من جمال البنوتة القمر دى مش شايف كويس :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

dodi lover قال:


> ههههههههههههههه
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*هههههههه ماشى يادودى انتم أدرى بأنفكسم على اى حال :t30:

نورت يافندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

كليمو قال:


> *
> مشكورة اخت marmar_maroo
> سلام المسيح
> 
> *​



*شكرااا يا أستاذى لمرورك 

نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا مرمورة




هههههههههههه
حاسبي من النمل يامرمر


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> دا انتي شلفطيهم على الآخر
> 
> هههههههههههههههه​



*أيووووووووووة بالظبط كده 

ده واجبى فى هذه الحياة 30: هههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

amjad-ri قال:


> *ايه دة يا مرمر*​
> _*ماشي يا بت*_​
> _*ربنة على المفتري بقة احنة كدة*_​
> _*ماشي*_​
> ...



*ههههههههههه ايوة صح ربنا على المفترى 

والاعتراف بالحق فضيلة يا أمجد 30:

خطك يوحى..... 

لا شوووف انت بقى ههههههههه

نورت يافندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

swety koky girl قال:


> محدش كتب يا مرمر بخط ايده عشان نحلله عملى
> ميرسى حبيبتى على الموضوع الجميل ده​



*خايفين بقى ياكوكى هنعمل لهم ايه بقى

ربك ستاااااااااااااار 30: هههههه

العفووووو ياقمر *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

rgaa luswa قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> اية الجمال دة يا مرمر
> دا انتي طلعتيهم كلهم شرك خالص
> لا حرام دة طبعا مش مقياس​*



*هههههههههه اه صح انا عملت كده :smil16:

اااايه يابت انتى حكاايتك :11azy:

انتى بعتى القضية وأنضميتى ليهم ولا ااااااايه :t9:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *ربنا علي الظالم والمفترييين
> دايما ضايع حقنا.....[/color]
> صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الخدمة
> (ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا)
> ...




*ضايع حقكم :smil8: ياراااااجل قول كلام غير ده :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *طيب أنت طلعتي كل الخطوط وحشة يبقي أية الحللللللللللللللو؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> يا مفترية  :t30:
> 
> ...



*مالكش دعووووووووة :t30::t30:

ربنا يسامحك :t30:

ده انا هنزل موضوع للحبر السرى مخصوص عشانك هههه

البنات خطوطهم معروفة يا مينا بس اقعد ساكت انت :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> يا مينا انا هقولك....
> هما شافوا خطوطهم وبيصفوها....
> وكل الصفات دي في البنات مش في الولاد....
> طبعا....
> احنا الولاد بنكتب بحبر سري.....



*اقرى ااااااسم الموضوع كوووووووويس يا بيشو :t30::t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

mina_picasso قال:


> *تصدق كلامك صح
> 
> عمري ما شوفت واحدة خطها حلو ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> 
> ...



*عمرك مااااااااشفت :smil8:

لا ده تلاقى نظرك فيه حااااااجة بقى يا مينا :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

sony_33 قال:


> *انا فعلا كنت حكتب بخطى علشان تعرفو شخصيتى
> بس للاسف القلم فاضى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ودة يدل فعلا على شخصيتى  والكلمة الى كتبها تحت اسمى
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*​



*هههههههه احنا ممكن نملاه يعنى ياسونى بما انك مستعد للأختبار :t30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

bent el3dra قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه حلو يا مرمر بس هو الراجل الكويس مش بيكتب خالص ولا ايه؟ كل اللى بيكتبوا وحشين ههههههههههههههههههههه
> ميرسى يا جميل موضوع لذيذ​*



*ههههههه تقريبا كده يا بنت العدرا 

يعنى اعملى حسااااااابك انه يبقى جاهل :t30: 

نورتى ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

shnownow قال:


> [ميرسى يا مرمر بس حرام عليكى خلتينا نشك
> فى نفسنا وقبل الواحد ما يكتب حاجه يشوف نفسه ليه انهى صفه



*العفوو ياباشا 

هههه ليه مش عندكم ثقة فى نفسيتكم ولا ايه :t30:

لا انا كده ماليش دعوة بلااااااااش تظلمونى :heat: هههه*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

ايرينى جورج قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههه عسل يا مرمورة



*ااااااااالله يعسلك يا ايرينى 30:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

الانبا ونس قال:


> *الاحسن يشاوروا بدل ما يكتبوا  دة اتبهدلوا خالص
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> يا حرام  ​*



*تصدقى اقترررررراح بردوا يا مرمر :hlp:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 نوفمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> هههههههههههه
> حاسبي من النمل يامرمر



*متقـــ:smil8:ــــلــقــ:smil8:ـــش يا بيشو 

قاعدة وجمبى بيرسول ههههههه*​


----------



## go love (19 نوفمبر 2008)

لا بجد حرام عليكى انتى مسبتيش واحد عندة شخصية كويسة مش هقول  مثالية
انا كل مقرا خط واقول هو دة قريب اشوف شخصيتة اقول لالالالالالالا مش انا خالص
بطلنا كتابة خلاص  
ورونا انت ازاى بتعرفو تكتبة 
 تلاقى مفيش عندكم خـــــــط اصلا
ولو حبيتو يبقى هتخططو وترسمو 
قال يعنى فنانين بتتفنينو 
دراسة فاشلة 
وغير صحيحة
واللي عملها ماااااااااات من غير ميكتبة موتة


----------



## وليم تل (19 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مرمر
على الموضوع الجميل
ويلا ورينى شطارتك وعرفينى 
انا من اى نوع :crazy_pil
مودتى​


----------



## BishoRagheb (19 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *متقـــ:smil8:ــــلــقــ:smil8:ـــش يا بيشو
> 
> قاعدة وجمبى بيرسول ههههههه*​



*لا اقلق عشان نظافة المنتدي..
هههههههههههههههههههههه*


----------



## lodgy (20 نوفمبر 2008)

خلينا فى المضمون وناخد واحد بصمجى احسن


----------



## bebboo2 (21 نوفمبر 2008)

*اولا سامحيني انتي واخده في نفسك مقلب غير معتدله في كتابتك تحاولي عرض اراءك السلبيه للشباب لابد ان تزكري السلبي والايجابي ايضا شكرا لكي علي تعبك في جمع المعلومات الخاطئة منافسك الحاضر  samuel*


----------



## SALVATION (21 نوفمبر 2008)

_بجد يا مرمر انتى شردتينا خالص وكرهتينا فى التليفون وفى الاقلام وفى الدنيا كلها
ميرسى على نصيحك المبالغ فيها ها مبالغ فيها بقى عديها
يوم ليكى ويوم عليكى يا بنت حواء
نقدر جهودك الذاتية يا مرمر 
مشكوووووووووره




_​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

go love قال:


> لا بجد حرام عليكى انتى مسبتيش واحد عندة شخصية كويسة مش هقول  مثالية
> انا كل مقرا خط واقول هو دة قريب اشوف شخصيتة اقول لالالالالالالا مش انا خالص
> بطلنا كتابة خلاص
> ورونا انت ازاى بتعرفو تكتبة
> ...



*هههههههه 

يا جوووووو ده مجرد موضوع متزعلش نفسك كده :11azy:

وبعدين انا مش فاهمة كلكم مش عندكواااااااا ثقة فى نفسكوا ليه 30:

الموضوع ده هدفه الاساسى انى أشوف عندكم ثقة ولا والحمدلله يعنى ههه

شكرا ليك ياجو*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا مرمر
> على الموضوع الجميل
> ويلا ورينى شطارتك وعرفينى
> انا من اى نوع :crazy_pil
> مودتى​



*من عنياااااا طبعا يا أستاذ وليم 

بس أكتبلى بخطك الاول :hlp: هههه

نورت يافندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (4 ديسمبر 2008)

bishoragheb قال:


> *لا اقلق عشان نظافة المنتدي..
> هههههههههههههههههههههه*



*أنت بتشتغل فى أونكس ولا ايه يابيشو ؟ :hlp:*​


----------



## BishoRagheb (4 ديسمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *أنت بتشتغل فى أونكس ولا ايه يابيشو ؟ :hlp:*​



لا
بس تنظيف المتدي صعب
لانه طول عمره نظيف وهيفضل نظيف
ولا انت عندك اعتراض


----------



## zama (4 ديسمبر 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا 
وجديد من نوعه
لكن كل انواع الكتابات سلبية النتائج 
ممكن نعرف ايه نوعية الكتابة اللى يكون فيها الراجل  انسان كويس ومسالم جدا ومحب للناس والخير ومتواضع ...    ولا مفيش
واعتقد ان كل انواع الكتابات اللى تكتبها البنات  كويسة جدااااااااااااا
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا ليكى جدا جدا جدا  يا ساندى


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

lodgy قال:


> خلينا فى المضمون وناخد واحد بصمجى احسن



*أيوووووووووة خاليك فى المضمون :hlp:​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 ديسمبر 2008)

bebboo2 قال:


> *اولا سامحيني انتي واخده في نفسك مقلب غير معتدله في كتابتك تحاولي عرض اراءك السلبيه للشباب لابد ان تزكري السلبي والايجابي ايضا شكرا لكي علي تعبك في جمع المعلومات الخاطئة منافسك الحاضر  samuel*



*وحضرتك زعلان أوى كده ليه بس...

أولا انا مش جايبة حاجة من دماغى ده موضوع منقول 

انا اصلا ولا كاتبة ولا نيلة :smil16: هههههه

وبعدين كل الولاد  دخلوا الموضوع وأخدوه على محمل الهزار 

الا حضرتك..!!!!!!!*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (29 ديسمبر 2008)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _بجد يا مرمر انتى شردتينا خالص وكرهتينا فى التليفون وفى الاقلام وفى الدنيا كلها
> ميرسى على نصيحك المبالغ فيها ها مبالغ فيها بقى عديها
> يوم ليكى ويوم عليكى يا بنت حواء
> نقدر جهودك الذاتية يا مرمر
> ...



*أخذلتنااااا ياتونى بتواضعكم يافندم 30: 

خلاص متعتبرش نفسك ضمن الكلام ده انت غيرهم هههههه

ميرسى يافندم لمرورك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2009)

bishoragheb قال:


> لا
> بس تنظيف المتدي صعب
> لانه طول عمره نظيف وهيفضل نظيف
> ولا انت عندك اعتراض



*هههههه حتى لو نظيف نمسكك النظافة بردوا 

انت اللى عندك اعتراض :t9:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 يناير 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> وجديد من نوعه
> لكن كل انواع الكتابات سلبية النتائج
> ممكن نعرف ايه نوعية الكتابة اللى يكون فيها الراجل  انسان كويس ومسالم جدا ومحب للناس والخير ومتواضع ...    ولا مفيش
> ...



*انه يكون جاهل وميعرفش يكتب أحسن 30: هههه*​


----------



## رانا (14 يناير 2009)

هههههههههههه كل شيىء انكشف وبان بسرعه كل واحد يكتب علشان نعرف ادق التفصيل
موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك خدمتك​


----------



## العجايبي (15 يناير 2009)

*شكراا يامرمر على الموضوع وعلى المعلومة

اخدت  منك معلومة بدل الواحد يتفضح ههههههههههههههه*


----------



## Dido0o0o0o0o (15 يناير 2009)

*على كلامك ده هتخوف الواحد انه يمسك القلم اصلا​*:t30:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

رانا قال:


> هههههههههههه كل شيىء انكشف وبان بسرعه كل واحد يكتب علشان نعرف ادق التفصيل
> موضوع جميل ربنا يبارك خدمتك​



*هههههههه ولا واحد ورانا خطه لحد دلوقت يارانا :t9: على رايك بقى كله انكشف وبان :hlp:

نورتينى ياقمر*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

العجايبي قال:


> *شكراا يامرمر على الموضوع وعلى المعلومة
> 
> اخدت  منك معلومة بدل الواحد يتفضح ههههههههههههههه*



*هههههههه اى خدمة يامون اياك تكتب قدام حد بقى 

احسن بعد كده البنت لما يتقدمها عريس هو بيختبرها بالقهوة 

احنا بقى نختبركوا بالورقة والقلم 30: هههههه

نورت يافندم*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 يناير 2009)

Dido0o0o0o0o قال:


> *على كلامك ده هتخوف الواحد انه يمسك القلم اصلا​*:t30:​



*يعجبنى فيك صراحتك المتناهية ياديدوووو 30: هههه

ممممم خايف تمسك القلم أصلا ليه ليه خطك طلع زى انه خط فى دول 

قول قول وسرك فى بييييير :t30: *​


----------

